# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) منقول : برنامج rockchip android tool لحل مشاكل معالج rockchip

## mohamed73

البرنامج يقوم بحل مشاكل التوقف على شاشة الاندرويد او لوجو الاقلاع   لمعالجات rockchip الصينية ويقوم بالغاء الرمز سواء الرسم او غيره    
فقط عليك توصيل التابليت في وضع البوت اي وضع التفليش طبعا قد تختلف الطريقة من تاب لاخر
ثم تقوم بتوصيل التابليت الى الكمبيوتر وتقوم بتحديد الملف كما في الصورة ومن ثم تضغط run ومبروك عليك التاب من دون اي مشاكل      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*تســـــــــــــلمــ * *اخي * *ابوعلى*

----------


## alilomalilo

الف شكر

----------


## lamhakimaroc

slm all plz can i get this app

----------


## sahali1

merci  mon frere

----------


## nasrirachid

شكراً لك

----------


## abdozaki1

الف شكر

----------


## bassem boudech

تسلم اخي الكريم

----------


## aliano

merci mon ami

----------


## thematrixx2

بارك الله فيك

----------


## nabbar

merci_ bien

----------


## حسين شمس الدين

مشكوووووووووووور

----------


## motaz99

شكرا يا غالى

----------


## azzayousif

الففففففف شكر

----------


## rady-s

مشكور يا عزيزي

----------

